# Biggest money regret 2016; money fix 2017



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What's your biggest money regret from 2016?

What's your biggest money fix for 2017?

Regret - I didn't invest more. I certainly didn't see this huge market run-up coming!

Money fix - increase savings to RRSP by at least $100 per month.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does 'not having any regrets' count?

Why would you regret that you didn't invest more if you're on DRIP?

And that money fix - increase your savings to RRSP - aren't you exactly doing that if you had the contributions room? Or did you spend it on the TFSA?


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Regret - planning and budgeting for a personal renovation that turned into a gutting and addition that required a credit line

Fix - sell a house


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> What's your biggest money regret from 2016?
> What's your biggest money fix for 2017?
> Regret - I didn't invest more. I certainly didn't see this huge market run-up coming!
> Money fix - increase savings to RRSP by at least $100 per month.


2016 Regret - +1 I let the cash component sit to long and it accrued up to a to high percentage. Would have been better off in the market. Oh well, not a catastrophe by any means.

Money fix - get more diligent about tracking my ACB. Diversify my fixed income. Continue my quest to more fully understand corporate accounting.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

2016 regret - not deploying more surplus cash back in February (but then I enjoyed not looking at the pc nor markets while in Maui).

2017 Money fix - None


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Does 'not having any regrets' count?
> 
> Why would you regret that you didn't invest more if you're on DRIP?
> 
> And that money fix - increase your savings to RRSP - aren't you exactly doing that if you had the contributions room? Or did you spend it on the TFSA?


That counts!

I had cash, I didn't invest it. TFSA already maxed.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Trump regret 2016

when house is sold,invest all in reits and utilitys 2017


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

No real regrets... 

Lost money in FTSE All Share because of sterlings weakness but that's part of the game. However I was fully invested except for a 50k emergency fund, and overall it was a decent year. You lose some, you win more...

Sold the house in GTA in late 2016, my company is renting for us right now. That could become a regret if the housing market jumps again in the next few month, while the shares drop.

Have written a formal investment policy statement and plan to stick to it. Not planning to do anything different conceptually, nothing's really broken.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

2016 Regret: sold a security in my non-reg account for a tax loss, but forgot that CRA considers it a superficial loss if you also hold the same security in another account (RRSP) within 30 days. Thanks to this post for the reminder. 

2017 money fix: cruise control!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

regret: selling BAC:US way to early!
fix: become more pro-active on the investing!


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

not buying Chevron @ $100 earlier this fall.
Fix - focus more on dividend growth than dividend yield. be a little more flexible on entry price. A few pennies per share on entry makes little difference on a 20 year holding.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

GreatLaker said:


> 2016 Regret: sold a security in my non-reg account for a tax loss, but forgot that CRA considers it a superficial loss if you also hold the same security in another account (RRSP) within 30 days. Thanks to this post for the reminder.


I had the same situation and I looked into it - I don't think holding it in the RRSP is an issue. It's only an issue if you acquired it within the RRSP 30 days before or after your sale in the non-reg. BOTH the conditions listed below have to be met. 

a superficial loss is a loss occurring from the sale of property when both of the following two conditions are met:

During the period that begins 30 days before and ends 30 days after the disposition, the taxpayer or a person affiliated with the taxpayer acquires a property (in this definition referred to as the “substituted property”) that is, or is identical to, the particular property.
AND

At the end of that period, the taxpayer or a person affiliated with the taxpayer owns or had a right to acquire the substituted property.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> 2016 regret - not deploying more surplus cash back in February (but then I enjoyed not looking at the pc nor markets while in Maui).
> 
> 2017 Money fix - None


No regrets but do regret not purchasing my trip to Maui earlier in the year. Waiting too long made the flight cost more and made it harder to get the flight times I wanted. The money saved could have went into the market.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I regret selling my Teck shares on the 1st bounce for a 35% loss.
My fix....my portfolio is now perfection so a fix becomes an oxymoron (unless fundamentals change)


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Regret:Investing in Concordia in my TFSA now I have tons of share with Avg price of 18. 
My Fix: I will stick to couch potato strategy, investing will be in TD e eseries till I reach 100k.
I am done with picking stocks. Although I made good 20% in CWB & ESI. (Sticked to dividend paying history when picked these). Not investing in any
specualtive stocks. Even reading all those books, who knows why end up listening to bnn folks


----------



## drivingcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

biggest regret for 2016 (carried over from 2015): holding onto gold company stocks from last year and not selling during this year's gold rally.


----------



## drivingcanada (Dec 15, 2016)

drivingcanada said:


> biggest regret for 2016 (carried over from 2015): holding onto gold company stocks from last year and not selling during this year's gold rally.


and fix: not being so greedy; will sell off during next gold rally


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I have zero regrets. I stuck 100% to my financial plan. 

Of course I wish I went massive on Margin and invested in the canadian index starting in March but that's just silly (or something equivalently silly)..


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Money Fix: Not directly stock or invested related but kicked Bell Canada to the curb, no longer have any services with them.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Not selling on massive gains AKA getting too greedy and not sticking to a specific sell off point. Lost out on nearly 6 grand for this reason and I could really do with 6 grand worth of non-taxable dollars! (investment in tfsa)


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

2 regrets.
1. Brain cramp and panic move. Sold half of my holding of TD @ $49 in Feb. And bought back later @ $53 in couple of weeks !
2. Greed ! Sold Manulife @ $18 and bought VRX @ $30. Hoping VRX will recover to at least half from the glorious days. Still holding, and also hoping 

Fix - stop watching the market and ignore the rumours.


----------



## vinnyc11 (Mar 14, 2014)

Regret: Getting in on GPRO without doing my research, following the hype of co-workers. 

Fix: Continued to educate myself on fundamental analysis, make smarter buying decisions.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Regret: Not buying into CGC before it came on the TSX. My cousin had told me about it early on. Having lost money in couple of oil and silver small cap companies, I learned that these type of plays do not fit style of investing or risk tolerance. So I passed.

Fix: Although I didnt enjoy some of the crazy profits I didnt lose any sleep. Try to save a bit more to have some more "gamble/play" money when opportunities come up?


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

Going with an Aggregate Bond EFT (ZAG) instead of a Short Term Bond EFT when I was switching from Index Funds to ETF's this summer.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Benting said:


> 2 regrets.
> 1. Brain cramp and panic move. Sold half of my holding of TD @ $49 in Feb. And bought back later @ $53 in couple of weeks !
> 2. Greed ! Sold Manulife @ $18 and bought VRX @ $30. Hoping VRX will recover to at least half from the glorious days. Still holding, and also hoping
> 
> Fix - stop watching the market and ignore the rumours.


Well same here Sold CWB at 30$, after buying it at 24$. Bought CRX at 18 now its 3$..What a fall..


----------

